# Posting denied



## mannie (Jul 16, 2014)

Why my message is not posted and geta denied??

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I have unlocked your original thread. Please do not continue to post duplicates. You should be getting responses now. The forum software is reacting to the link that Topify leaves in your post and assumes it is spam. Common problem. Thanks.


----------

